# Matera Casera a 12Vdc



## tatajara (Jul 1, 2012)

Hola compañeros 
Estoy viendo para hacer una matera de esas que calientan el agua en el instante y podes hacer mates, café, te o lo que sea 
La idea es usarla en un vehículo (cosechadora) el cual tiene 12vdc de alimentación, este vehículo tiene 2 baterías de 12v a 180 A así que amperaje me sobra jeje 
Bueno les paso a comentar la idea del proyecto en sí:
La idea en si es hacer un recipiente en la parte superior en el cual este el agua fría y esta caiga por peso de gravedad y no tener que usar una bomba, luego hacer una serpentina con caños de esos de heladera que son de cobre y bronce y después de la serpentina algún pico o llave donde se pueda servir el agua, (también he pensado en colocar un recipiente posterior a la serpentina para tener un almacenamiento de agua caliente) 
Bueno ahora la parte eléctrica:
la idea es buscar una resistencia adecuada de unos x watts para calentar el agua (una o dos o más) eso se ve y también puede haber una si se pone el recipiente de estoc de agua caliente, con un control de temperatura el cual corte a unos 90° más o menos (puede ser menos) 

Espero que si a alguno le interesa nos podamos ayudar, he buscado información en cuanto a diseño en general y no he tenido buenos resultados 
Estoy diseñando en paint jeje lo que sería un bosquejo de la matera cuando lo termine lo subo 

Desde ya muchas gracias y un saludo a todos
tatajara


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 1, 2012)

¿ Te parece ponerte a fabricar algo que vale solo 19/50$ (4/10U$) ?, con seguridad el alambre resistivo te costará mas que eso.

http://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/calentador-de-agua-12-volts


----------



## tatajara (Jul 1, 2012)

Esa es otra idea fogo pero la que yo pensé es usar resistencias comunes de cerámica y que estas estén dentro de la serpentina es decir que la serpentina rodee a la resistencia
saludos


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 1, 2012)

yo me sumo a ver que sale, la yerba la tengo que traer desde 2000 km, asi que seria bueno una matera, 12v o 110 volts que no hierva el agua......

yo me sumo a ver que sale, la yerba la tengo que traer desde 2000 km, asi que seria bueno una matera, 12v o 110 volts que no hierva el agua......



no necesita ser algo muy elaborado, puede ser algo asi....
un termostato, una resistencia para cafetera, y paciencia
creo que el envase en si seria lo mas dificil, ya que donde hay agua hay perdidas, lo demas es ta en el foro, ya sea tan simple como el termostato o mas elaborado y seguro con electronica


----------



## tatajara (Jul 2, 2012)

Gracias solaris por engancharte jeje 
La idea era algo así  y no sé si ¨tanto esperar¨  se puede buscar resistencias grandes que calienten bastante 
hasta se le puede agregar un selector de temperaturas si es algo mas elevorado
Saludos


----------



## tatajara (Jul 2, 2012)

aca les dejo el bosquejo de la matera 
tambien pense en agregarle un control de temperatura (controlando el voltaje o de otra forma)
eso es con mas lujo pero se puede hacer


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 2, 2012)

A ver si puedo dar una idea, esto lo ví resuelto en unos micros de larga distancia, los conductores les pidieron a los electricistas de talleres un dispositivo para calentar el agua en ruta, la vieja idea de una serpentina y una resistencia o fondo de depósito con una resistencia para mantener el agua caliente no les servia, ellos querian caliente al instante.
Lo resolvieron con lo siguiente, tomaron un tramo de esas mangueras de plastico de aire comprimido que creo que son de 1/4 que vienen todas enrolladas en espiras, probaron y probaron mucho y con 4 espiras de manguera estaba solucionado, metieron dentro de ella un alambre de nichrom (creo que era nichrome 80) tambien enrollado en espiras un poco mas pequeña que el diametro interior del caño, todo el conjunto lo pusieron dentro de un recipiente de telgopor (poliestireno expandido) para no tener tanta perdida de temperatura y de allí con 2 gruesos conductores al tablero principal a una llave doble inversora.

Funcionaba así, metieron un micro switch a la salida de agua, solidaria con la palanca, de tal manera que cuando abrian la llave de paso, se activaba un relé el cual le daba corriente (24 V) a la serpentina, no recuerdo los amperios de dicho arreglo, pero era importante, el primer chorrito, digamos unos 20 cm3 salían fríos, pero lo que seguía salía hirviendo y metía miedo... la cuestión que la cantidad de agua daba justo para una taza de 250 cm3 la cual en el ultimo tramo salía casi al vapor no soportando mas descarga sin dejarla descansar o abrían un tercio, paraban unos segundos abrian otro tercio, paraban y así...

La llave doble inversora era para cambiar de polaridad cada 5 "porciones" por el tema de la electrólisis.

Por supuesto, todo esto hecho a lo bestia, el artilugio era sensible a falta de agua del recipiente, la unica sofisticación era el relé y la llave....

.-


----------



## tatajara (Jul 2, 2012)

Gracias fer por colaborar 
mmm me parece media enquilimbado
La idea de las resistencias es porque no necesito agua caliente muyy enseguida 
Pero muchas gracias por colaborar
Saludos


----------



## kentuckyuser (Jul 2, 2012)

Buenas, me sumo al invento.. Yo en su día cree algo parecido perforando 4 taladros en un tubo de cobre y roscando en cada uno calentadores de los que llevan los motores diesel. Trabajan a 12v… al circular el agua por ellos se calentaba bastante e instantáneo..


----------



## tatajara (Jul 3, 2012)

Muchas gracias por la idea
No sé qué tan grande sean los calentadores del diesel pero puede ser muy útil
Saludos


----------



## kentuckyuser (Jul 3, 2012)

Su medida exacta no la recuerdo pero serian unos 5 centímetros…  aquí encontré un video en el que se percibe bien su potencial para calentar a alta velocidad

http://www.youtube.com/embed/7sKWlwdb3PM


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 3, 2012)

Y a una de estas cambiarle la resitencia ? 

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=....,cf.osb&fp=9e4b366cec9604dd&biw=1024&bih=595

Saludos !


----------



## tatajara (Jul 4, 2012)

Hola dosme
Esa es otra idea tenía una cafetera que no andaba por qué no absorbía el agua pero la resistencia andaba es mas la tengo guardada 
Podría ser otra idea 
Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 4, 2012)

Vos pensás calentar el agua a 100 grados centígrados usando sólo una resistencia cerámica??

Alguien más cree que estamos todos locos????



Y me sumo pero de cabeza a lo que dice Fogonazo, hay cosas que es lindo experimentar y gastar y romper para hacerlas, y otras que conviene comprarlas hechas.


----------



## tatajara (Jul 4, 2012)

Hola draco
No sé si llegar a los 100 grados pero unos 78 u 80 puede ser  
Hay muchas formas de calentar agua una es la que dijo fogo pero a mí me gustaría probar otra cosa, me gusto mucho la idea de los calentadores del motor diesel que dijeron antes 
Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 4, 2012)

para elevar la temperatura del agua de manera rapida y eficaz y a esas temperaturas...necesitas un gran aporte de energía calórica...


no se logra fácilmente...y menos a 12V...se va a necesitar mucha corriente.


----------



## tatajara (Jul 4, 2012)

Si eso lo estuve estudiando y es complicado, estuve viendo y hasta con las bujías de calentamiento es difícil por que se necesita 3 o 4 y consumen mucho 
Saludos


----------

